# Video chat to help improve social anxiety



## ThisOneTime (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone else interested in a bit of exposure therapy? Talking to other human beings can be terrifying, let's practice with each other, so we don't suck so bad in real life. 

Who's down?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

ThisOneTime said:


> Anyone else interested in a bit of exposure therapy? Talking to other human beings can be terrifying, let's practice with each other, so we don't suck so bad in real life.
> 
> Who's down?


Wow, this is your very first post? interesting. Well sure, I'm open to it.. I've been trying to do this since I started here :lol as exposure of course, in the early beginnings. But yeah, totally down to always get more of that down & learn little things to improve, my only request is that I know a little about you before we do it. My requirements, do you not be creepy.. now I admit I am at times, but I mean scary creepy; don't be a psycho, killer, skinhead/racist.. the whole 9 yards, I've seen a small few who get through the cracks on here. If you're sincerely genuine, yeah I'm down.


----------



## tinder (Aug 3, 2015)

I tried the app called Azar(random videochat with people) it really works for exposing


----------



## ThisOneTime (Feb 27, 2019)

Care2018 said:


> Me! I have skype.


Cool. PM me your skype name if you want.


tinder said:


> I tried the app called Azar(random videochat with people) it really works for exposing


Thanks dude. This is what I was looking for. 


SmartCar said:


> my only request is that I know a little about you before we do it. My requirements, do you not be creepy.. now I admit I am at times, but I mean scary creepy; don't be a psycho, killer, skinhead/racist.. the whole 9 yards, I've seen a small few who get through the cracks on here. If you're sincerely genuine, yeah I'm down.


This is my thread dude. You can't just come in here and start making demands lmao. Start your own thread.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

ThisOneTime said:


> Cool. PM me your skype name if you want.
> 
> Thanks dude. This is what I was looking for.
> 
> This is my thread dude. You can't just come in here and start making demands lmao. Start your own thread.


Oh, true.. I now realize how that came across, whoops. My bad; wasn't the intention


----------



## ThisOneTime (Feb 27, 2019)

SmartCar said:


> Oh, true.. I now realize how that came across, whoops. My bad; wasn't the intention


All good :smile2:


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

SmartCar said:


> ThisOneTime said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else interested in a bit of exposure therapy? Talking to other human beings can be terrifying, let's practice with each other, so we don't suck so bad in real life.
> ...


Me too. I. Totally agree


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Elle Knight said:


> Me too. I. Totally agree


Oh hi & is this still going on?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

SmartCar said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. I. Totally agree
> ...


Hey, haha yes. Ready to talk?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Elle Knight said:


> Hey, haha yes. Ready to talk?


Oh hey, not on SAS as much.. but yeah. Whenever is good for you  what's your Skype?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

SmartCar said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, haha yes. Ready to talk?
> ...


I dont have skype...sorry. I have facetime tho


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Elle Knight said:


> I dont have skype...sorry. I have facetime tho


That's on Apple products right? if so I do not have, unfortunately.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

ThisOneTime said:


> Anyone else interested in a bit of exposure therapy? Talking to other human beings can be terrifying, let's practice with each other, so we don't suck so bad in real life.
> 
> Who's down?


nice idea actually...
buti just don't want to have to install even more apps on my phone or laptop

i already have Facebook messenger and whatsapp


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Xemnas said:


> ThisOneTime said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else interested in a bit of exposure therapy? Talking to other human beings can be terrifying, let's practice with each other, so we don't suck so bad in real life.
> ...


I have whatsapp &#128578;


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

SmartCar said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have skype...sorry. I have facetime tho
> ...


It's okay...dont stress about it.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Elle Knight said:


> I have whatsapp &#128578;


ok anytime just tell me how to add you


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

So are people just 1 on 1 video chatting here or something? I'd be interested in a group chat as long as it had a positive culture... something hard to come by online.


----------



## Ahava89 (Oct 7, 2018)

me!


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Squirrelevant said:


> So are people just 1 on 1 video chatting here or something? I'd be interested in a group chat as long as it had a positive culture... something hard to come by online.


Hi, that is so true.


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

I'm interested in a group chat, but not video..


----------

